# Taxes



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

Any good police/work related tax tips for 2006?


----------



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

yep... move to SC. At least there you can get a $10 deduction for each regular workday. Every little bit helps. 

Ed


----------

